# محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية (Solar Thermal Power Plant)



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يونيو 2009)

هذا الموضوع كتبته في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 
ونظرا لإرتباطه ايضا بمجال الطاقة البديلة احببت إدراجه ضمن مواضيع هذا القسم 
للفائدة وتبادل المعرفة وإكتساب الخبرات وتنمية المفاهيم وإثراء موضوع الطاقة الشمسية،​ 
ورابط الموضوع والمناقشات والمشاركات والروابط جميعها موجودة في هذا الرابط .










 _محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية (solar thermal power plant)_ ‏​ 

ارجو ان ينال إستحسانكم ​ 
والله من وراء القصد.​ 

محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية​ 

(SOLAR THERMAL POWER PLANT)


مقدمه
ذكرت في موضوع الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة المرايا المقعرة إنني سأقوم بكتابة موضوع عن محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية 
حيث أن مكونات محطات التوليد تعتمد أساسا على معدات ميكانيكية من مراجل وتربينات ومكثفات ومبادلات حرارية وغيرها ،، 
فقد ارتأيت طرحها حيث كان مشروع تخرجي في البكالوريوس بعنوان (SOLAR THERMAL POWER PLANT) . 
أرفق مقالا مختصرا جدا كتبته في مجلة المواصفات والمقاييس وقد حملت الصفحات على pdf 
إلا أن سعة تحميل ملفات الملتقى لهذا النوع لا تتجاوز 2.44 ميجابايت ،، 
لذا معذرة حيث سأرفقها تباعا مع ملاحظة أنني أرفقت العديد من الكتب وأرجو ملاحظة الآتي :

·بالنسبة لاقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية فإنها قد تغيرت نسبيا إلا أن سعرها مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية يظل غيرمجدي

· ما ورد بالتقرير هو عموميات ومدخل ولفهم كيفية تطبيق الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء والتي لا تخفى على المهندسين الأفاضل بالملتقى. 

· الهدف هو طرح الموضوع للمناقشة وللاستفادة والمعرفة والحصول على إضافات ومشاركات تغني الموضوع.




اشكر للملتقى وأعضاءه المساهمات والأطروحات التي يقوم بها.



المجمعات الشمسية (Collectors and Reflectors)
تتعدد اللواقط الشمسية المستخدمة في تجميعأشعة الشمس وتختلف طريقة أدائها 
وتنحصر في اثنان ماص لأشعة الشمس أو مجمع عاكس لأشعة الشمس

1. لاقط (ماص) لأشعة الشمس : وهو ما يسمى بـ(Flat Plate Collector) عبارة عن صفيحة من النحاس مسطحة ( متعرجة ) 
مدهون بخام اسود ( Black Body) له خاصية امتصاص (Absorptivity) عالية (90%) ،، 
وخاصية انعكاسية منخفضة (Reflectivity) وكذلك خاصية إشعاعية (Emissivity) منخفضة .
يمر تحت الصفيحة أنابيب نحاسية لدخول الماءوخروجه. 
يدخل من الجهة السفلية حيث يكون اللاقط باتجاه الشمس ومائل بزاوية حوالي 33درجة ( او حسب البلد). 
ويتم سريان الماء إما بمضخة (Forced Circulation) وبسرعة تدفق منخفضة أو بخاصيةالحمل الحراري(Thermo syphon). 

يسخن الماء ويمر عبر الأنابيب ويتم حفظه في خزان المياه المخصص 

والمعزول بموادعازلة للحفاظ على الماء الساخن. 

هذه هي النظرية في ابسط صورها. 
​طبعا هناك معادلات يمكن الرجوع إليها في احد كتب الطاقة الشمسية 


وهي متوفرة في المكتبات الجامعية والخاصة 



وايضا سأوردها لاحقا وهي موجودة في المرفقات والمشاركات. ​ 
يمكن استخدامه ​· كسخان شمسي أساسا أو​
· لتسخين غاز الفريون والذي يتبخر عند درجة حرارة 45 درجة مئوية
وفي هذه الحالة يتم استخدام الماء كوسيط 
ومن ثم يستخدم الفريون المبخر وبضغط عالي لوحدة التربين/المولد
لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.​ 
​2. المجمع الشمسي (Solar Concentrators &Reflectors) (مركز) : 

وهو طبعا عاكس لأشعة الشمس ويكون إما: ​
· مرآة مقعرة(concave Mirror)وكفاءته أعلى حيث يتم تركيز أشعة الشمس ​
وعكسها مباشرة إلى الخزان المدهون بالمادةالسوداء
لتسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن إستخدامه كسخان ماء شمسي مباشرة أو يستخدم في مجال توليد الطاقةالكهربية . أو​ 
· اسطواني على شكل Parabolic concentrator ويتم تركيز الأشعة على أنبوب مدهون بالمادة السوداء في البؤرة 
مما يؤدي إلى تسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن إستخدامه كسخان أو لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.​ ​


----------



## alsane (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور 
هل ممكن تركيب وحدة صغيرة لإنتاج 5kw فرضا? 
هل ممكن وجود توربين لهذا الغرض ?


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يونيو 2009)

alsane قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا دكتور
> هل ممكن تركيب وحدة صغيرة لإنتاج 5kw فرضا?
> هل ممكن وجود توربين لهذا الغرض ?


 
أخي لايمكن طبعا ،، 5كيلوات صغيرة جدا جدا.
يمكن إستخدام الخلايا الشمسية للتحويل المباشر فهي في هذه الحالة أجدى إقتصاديا ،
ولكن ليس مقارنة بالتوليد التقليدي للكهرباء.
أشكر إهتمامك وأعتذر عن تأخري في الرد.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يونيو 2009)

*Solar Energy and Its Application*

 المرفق تم إدراجه في موضوع منفصل
بسبب اشتماله على موضوع الخلايا الشمسية

ارجو ان ينال إستحسانكم.
اللهم أجعله خالصا لوجهك
وبارك الله في الجميع.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يوليو 2009)

*دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية لمحطة طاقة شمسية*

الرابط عن موضوع : ​ 
دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية لمحطة طاقة شمسية
قامت بإعداده الشركة الإستشارية
Parsons & Brinckerhoff ​ 
دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية لمحطة طاقة شمسية Solar Power Plant Pre-feasibility Study ‏​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 يوليو 2009)

*ISCCS-Integrated Solar Combined Cycle System*

*******
****
***
*
ISCCS-Integrated Solar Combined Cycle System

نظام الدورة الشمسية المركبة المدمجة

الدورة التقليدية المركبة لمحطات الطاقة بوجود وقود حفري Fossil Fuel والأفضل (الغاز الطبيعي- أو زيت الوقود الخام) 
وذلك لأدائه المتميز وسعره وأيضا خواص الغازات العادمة المنبعثة.

ببساطة فإن الدورة المركبة تتكون من تربينه غاز الاحتراق(GT) وغلاية بخارية حرارية للمحافظة (Heat Recovery Steam Generator)HRSG وتربينه بخارية.
يتم حرق الوقود في التربين بالطريقة المعتادة ، والعادم الساخن يعبر خلال HRSG ، حيث يتم تحميصها والتي تستخدم في التربينه البخارية ، 

عليه فإن طاقة الغاز (الوقود) تستخدم بكفاءة أعلى مما لو استخدم فقط في التربينة الغازية كما هو معلوم .

الدورات الحديثة يمكن الحصول فيها على كفاءة كهر وحرارية تصل إلى 55%.

المجمع الشمسي القطاعي (Parabolic Trough-or Concentrator)
من الممكن دمجه بكفاءة مع محطة مركبة تقليدية كما هو الحال في محطة غازية، 
لأداء ممتاز وخفض للغازات العادمة بدرجة كبيرة.

الطاقة الشمسية من المجمع الشمسي المقطعي في حقل المجمعات 
يمكن دمجها مع محطة مركبة لزيادة الكفاءة وخفض اكبر للغازات العادمة

ويتم ذلك في نظام محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية المركبة حيث يستخدم جزء HRSG
إما للاستبدال أو لاستخدامه على التوازي بمعدة مساعدة لطرد الغازات العادمة من التربينة. 
هذه الطريقة تزيد من الطاقة الحرارية الداخلة والتي تنتج طاقة كهربائية أعلى .
تصميم النظام حراريا بطريقة الاستفادة القصوى ، 
يجعل من الغازات العادمة او الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية تعطي حرارتها في دورة البخار 
حيث تكون عمليات النقل الحراري المحلي للمائع متطابقة مع حرارة البخار المحلي ، وبمعنى ان جميع عمليات النقل الحراري تعمل عند فروق درجات قليلة.

يهدف الدمج لحصول على الكفاءة حتى عند اختلاف كثافة الطاقة الشمسية نظرا للظروف المناخية .
يمكن الوصول الى كفاءة كهر وحرارية تتعدى 70% بهذا النظام مقارنة ب 50-55% لمحطة توليد تقليدية مدمجة
(Conventional Gas-fired Combined Cycle Plant)​


ISCCS - Integrated Solar Combined Cycle System​


Conventional combined cycle (CC) power plants are a very attractive configuration where a suitable fossil fuel (natural gas is preferred though fuel oil can be used) is available due to excellent performance, cost and emission characteristics. The CC plant consists of a combustion (gas) turbine (GT), heat recovery steam generator (HRSG) and steam turbine (ST). Fuel is combusted in the gas turbine in the normal way, and the hot exhaust gases pass through the HRSG. Here the energy from the gases generates and superheats steam to be used in the ST bottoming cycle. Hence, the energy in the gas, or other fossil fuel, is used much more efficiently than in a GT alone. Modern cycles can achieve overall thermal-to-electric efficiencies of up to 55%. Parabolic troughs can be effectively integrated with a conventional combined cycle plant, as well as a steam cycle plant, for excellent performance and attractive emissions reductions ​

Solar energy from a parabolic trough solar field can be integrated with a CC to increase the efficiency ever further and to decrease the already low emissions. This is accomplished in an integrated solar-combined cycle system (ISCCS). The ISCCS calls for part of the heat recovery steam generator (HRSG) to be either replaced or paralleled by equipment serviced by solar thermal energy to supplement turbine exhaust gases. This approach increases thermal energy input which produces more electrical output. The system design may be thermodynamically optimized by having the exhaust gas and/or the solar thermal energy give up its heat at points in the steam cycle where local heat transfer fluid temperatures are compatible with the local steam temperature, i.e., all heat transfer processes take place at reasonably small temperature differences. This design philosophy optimally integrates the solar heat source into the combined cycle HRSG. The integration seeks to achieve efficient operation even though solar energy intensity varies according to weather and time of day.​
Peak thermal-to-electric efficiency can exceed 70% for an ISCCS plant compared to 50-55% for a conventional gas-fired combined cycle plant...​







*****
***
*​*


----------



## engr.amin (25 يوليو 2009)

شكلرا دكتور محمد على الجهد ----موضوع يستحق التثبيت---


----------



## kana (26 يوليو 2009)

اشكر على حسن المتابعة 
هل يمكن ان احصل على الجدوال الاقتصادية للمنظومات المستقلة و المتصلة.


----------



## shabara (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الجهد دكتور و ارجو المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

kana قال:


> اشكر على حسن المتابعة
> هل يمكن ان احصل على الجدوال الاقتصادية للمنظومات المستقلة و المتصلة.


 
اشكر مرورك مهندس kana 
وسوف احاول الحصول على طلبك
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

shabara قال:


> شكرا على الجهد دكتور و ارجو المزيد


 
اشكر مرورك مهندس shabara
وسوف احاول ارفاق وإدراج ما أجده من مواضيع وكتب.
نسأل المولى التوفيق لنا ولكم.​


----------



## الساحر (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك علي هده المعلومات المفيدة ..................انا بنتظار الجديد منك


----------



## KALFOX (17 أغسطس 2009)

اخى اعزيز 
مجهود وافر وتستحق الشكر عليه فعلا و جازاك الله كل خير 
لو امكن ترفق اى كتاب عن optical physics او اى كتاب لتصميم المرايا العاكسة و العدسات اكون شاكر فضلك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

الساحر قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك علي هده المعلومات المفيدة ..................انا بنتظار الجديد منك


 
تم تفعيل الروابط التي لاتعمل بالموضوع 

اسعدني مرورك أخي الكريم.​


----------



## mysoulstwin (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
هذا الموضوع كتبته في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 
ونظرا لإرتباطه ايضا بمجال الطاقة البديلة احببت إدراجه ضمن مواضيع هذا القسم 
للفائدة وتبادل المعرفة وإكتساب الخبرات وتنمية المفاهيم وإثراء موضوع الطاقة الشمسية،​ 
ورابط الموضوع والمناقشات والمشاركات والروابط جميعها موجودة في هذا الرابط .​ 


 محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية (solar thermal power plant) ‏​


ارجو ان ينال إستحسانكم ​ 
والله من وراء القصد.​ 

محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية​ 

(SOLAR THERMAL POWER PLANT)



مقدمه
ذكرت في موضوع الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة المرايا المقعرة إنني سأقوم بكتابة موضوع عن محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية 
حيث أن مكونات محطات التوليد تعتمد أساسا على معدات ميكانيكية من مراجل وتربينات ومكثفات ومبادلات حرارية وغيرها ،، 
فقد ارتأيت طرحها حيث كان مشروع تخرجي في البكالوريوس بعنوان (SOLAR THERMAL POWER PLANT) . 
أرفق مقالا مختصرا جدا كتبته في مجلة المواصفات والمقاييس وقد حملت الصفحات على pdf 
إلا أن سعة تحميل ملفات الملتقى لهذا النوع لا تتجاوز 2.44 ميجابايت ،، 
لذا معذرة حيث سأرفقها تباعا مع ملاحظة أنني أرفقت العديد من الكتب وأرجو ملاحظة الآتي :

·بالنسبة لاقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية فإنها قد تغيرت نسبيا إلا أن سعرها مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية يظل غيرمجدي

· ما ورد بالتقرير هو عموميات ومدخل ولفهم كيفية تطبيق الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء والتي لا تخفى على المهندسين الأفاضل بالملتقى. 

· الهدف هو طرح الموضوع للمناقشة وللاستفادة والمعرفة والحصول على إضافات ومشاركات تغني الموضوع.



اشكر للملتقى وأعضاءه المساهمات والأطروحات التي يقوم بها.​


المجمعات الشمسية (Collectors and Reflectors)
تتعدد اللواقط الشمسية المستخدمة في تجميعأشعة الشمس وتختلف طريقة أدائها 
وتنحصر في اثنان ماص لأشعة الشمس أو مجمع عاكس لأشعة الشمس

1. لاقط (ماص) لأشعة الشمس : وهو ما يسمى بـ(Flat Plate Collector) عبارة عن صفيحة من النحاس مسطحة ( متعرجة ) 
مدهون بخام اسود ( Black Body) له خاصية امتصاص (Absorptivity) عالية (90%) ،، 
وخاصية انعكاسية منخفضة (Reflectivity) وكذلك خاصية إشعاعية (Emissivity) منخفضة .
يمر تحت الصفيحة أنابيب نحاسية لدخول الماءوخروجه. 
يدخل من الجهة السفلية حيث يكون اللاقط باتجاه الشمس ومائل بزاوية حوالي 33درجة ( او حسب البلد). 
ويتم سريان الماء إما بمضخة (Forced Circulation) وبسرعة تدفق منخفضة أو بخاصيةالحمل الحراري(Thermo syphon). 

يسخن الماء ويمر عبر الأنابيب ويتم حفظه في خزان المياه المخصص 

والمعزول بموادعازلة للحفاظ على الماء الساخن. 

هذه هي النظرية في ابسط صورها. 
​طبعا هناك معادلات يمكن الرجوع إليها في احد كتب الطاقة الشمسية 

وهي متوفرة في المكتبات الجامعية والخاصة 


وايضا سأوردها لاحقا وهي موجودة في المرفقات والمشاركات. ​
يمكن استخدامه ​· كسخان شمسي أساسا أو

· لتسخين غاز الفريون والذي يتبخر عند درجة حرارة 45 درجة مئوية
وفي هذه الحالة يتم استخدام الماء كوسيط 
ومن ثم يستخدم الفريون المبخر وبضغط عالي لوحدة التربين/المولد
لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.
​2. المجمع الشمسي (Solar Concentrators &Reflectors) (مركز) : 

وهو طبعا عاكس لأشعة الشمس ويكون إما: 
· مرآة مقعرة(concave Mirror)وكفاءته أعلى حيث يتم تركيز أشعة الشمس 
وعكسها مباشرة إلى الخزان المدهون بالمادةالسوداء
لتسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن إستخدامه كسخان ماء شمسي مباشرة أو يستخدم في مجال توليد الطاقةالكهربية . أو

· اسطواني على شكل Parabolic concentrator ويتم تركيز الأشعة على أنبوب مدهون بالمادة السوداء في البؤرة 
مما يؤدي إلى تسخين الماء وبالتالي يمكن إستخدامه كسخان أو لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية.
​[/quote]


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ المهندس mysoulstwin

اشكرك على مرورك 

وكل عام وانت بخير.


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## امجد الموفق (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكر جزيلا شهر رمضان كريم للجميع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

KALFOX قال:


> اخى اعزيز
> مجهود وافر وتستحق الشكر عليه فعلا و جازاك الله كل خير
> لو امكن ترفق اى كتاب عن optical physics او اى كتاب لتصميم المرايا العاكسة و العدسات اكون شاكر فضلك


 
العـــــــــ بارك الله فيك ـــــــــــــــــــــــفو 

واعتذر عن التأخير في الرد 
وهذا رابط لكتاب من google

http://books.google.com/books?hl=ar...Mm2tYYsGtnkc&safe=active#v=onepage&q=&f=false

أرجو ان يفي بالمطلوب..

وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

عبدالرحمن همام قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور
> بارك الله فيك


 
الأخ المهندس عبدالرحمن همام

العــــــــــــــــ وجزاك الله خيرا ـــــــــــــــــــــفو
وفقك الله..
وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

امجد الموفق قال:


> شكر جزيلا شهر رمضان كريم للجميع


 
الأخ المهندس امجد الموفق.
وفقك الله لكل خير.
تقبل الله الصيام والقيام من الجميع.

والعـــــــــــــــ جزاك الله خيرا ـــــــــــــــــــــفو
وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندسه ليى قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع وبارك الله بيك
> تحياتي


 
العفو أختي المهندسة ليي.. وفقك الله ..
وجزاك خير الجزاء ..​


----------



## مهند القزمة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاتن الصفار (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا د محمد على الموضوع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مهند القزمة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

المهندس مهند بارك الله فيك ..​


فاتن الصفار قال:


> شكرا د محمد على الموضوع ونرجو المزيد


 

الأخت الكريمة فاتن .. العفو .
وشكرا مرورك.وفقك الله.​


----------



## supermhr (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الدكتور محمد شكراُ لك 
انا مهندس اجهز للحصول على درجة الماجستير في هندسة الطاقة
ولكن المشكلة حتى الأن لم استطع الوصول الى الفكرة المناسبة لرسالة الماجستير
ارجو ان تساعدني في هذا الموضوع ولك الشكر
واذا كان ممكن اريد الحصول على ايميلك


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم و علمكم الجميع و الله من وراء القصد حيث أن هذا الموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

supermhr قال:


> الدكتور محمد شكراُ لك
> انا مهندس اجهز للحصول على درجة الماجستير في هندسة الطاقة
> ولكن المشكلة حتى الأن لم استطع الوصول الى الفكرة المناسبة لرسالة الماجستير
> ارجو ان تساعدني في هذا الموضوع ولك الشكر
> واذا كان ممكن اريد الحصول على ايميلك


 
العفو أخي المهندس supermhr
ارجو مراسلتي على الخاص .. عن طريق الملتقى ..
وفقك الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

أبوعامر فودة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم و علمكم الجميع و الله من وراء القصد حيث أن هذا الموضوع مهم جدا


 
المهندس عامر فودة
 وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بنا وبكم 
وجعله خالصا لوجهه..
بارك الله فيك .​


----------



## محسن احمد عبده (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني اين توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الخلايا الكهرو ضوئيه مباشرة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

محسن احمد عبده قال:


> اخواني اين توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الخلايا الكهرو ضوئيه مباشرة



أخي مهندس محسن إليك هذا الرابط 



التوليد المباشر للطاقة بواسطة الخلايا الشمسية Power Generation By Solar Cells ‏(




1 2 3 4 5) 

وهناك مواضيع يمكنك البحث عنها بالقسم

وفقك الله.​


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزي الله اخواننا خير الجزاء


----------



## saifalshalchy (11 يناير 2010)

*ممكن إسم مادة الدهان السوداء؟؟؟؟*



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> هذا الموضوع كتبته في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
> 
> ونظرا لإرتباطه ايضا بمجال الطاقة البديلة احببت إدراجه ضمن مواضيع هذا القسم
> للفائدة وتبادل المعرفة وإكتساب الخبرات وتنمية المفاهيم وإثراء موضوع الطاقة الشمسية،​
> ...


 ممكن إسم المادة السوداء


----------



## athro (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا على المعلومات وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يناير 2010)

saifalshalchy قال:


> ممكن إسم المادة السوداء


 

الأخ المهندس saifalshalchy
 أولا معذرة على تأخري لعدم متابعتي 
ثانيا : هناك عدة شركات تنتج هذه المادة والتي لها
 خاصية إمتصاص عالية وخاصية إشعاعية وإنبعاثية منخفضة
High absrptivity and lao emissivity an reflectivity
وتعرف طلاء إنتقائي Selective Coatings 
ومن أمثلتها طلاءات أكاسيد الكروم والكوبالت Chrome and Cobalt Oxides 

شاكر مرورك .​إحدى الشركات هي Dampney

Solar Collector Coating absorbs and retains heat energy.

*February 26, 2009* - Designed for flat panels, black silicone-based heat resistant Dampney Thurmalox® 250 Solar Collector Coating is formulated to selectively absorb more than 90% of sun's visible and infrared wavelengths, depending upon material and application. Coating dries for handling in 30 min, won't peel or flake, withstands repeated thermal cycling, resists UV degradation, and exhibits no outgassing to 400°F. Offered in 13 oz aerosol cans, gallons, and drums, coating can be applied by spray guns or brush. 


http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/824359


http://www.thermo-dynamics.com/technical_specs/G_series_technical.html#Absorber_System


----------



## yong_man (18 يناير 2010)

*طلب*

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يزودوني بعناوين الشركات التي تعمل في بيع منتوجات الطاقة الشمسية
:33:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يناير 2010)

yong_man قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يزودوني بعناوين الشركات التي تعمل في بيع منتوجات الطاقة الشمسية
> :33:


 
الأخ الكريم

البحث في Google 
ستجد العديد من وكلاء الشركات 
Solar Equipment Dealers
في العديد من الدول.

وفقك الله.​


----------



## بزنس مان عمان (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اخواني الاعزاء الدكتور والاخوان الاعضاء
اشكركم كثير على المعلومات القيمه عن الطاقه الشمسيه 
لاني اعمل دراسه حاليا لعمل شركه في تركيب الخلايا الشمسيه في كافة المجالات 
طبعا انا من احدى دول الخليج العربي والتي بها اشعه شمسيه كبيره 
ولكن اريد المزيد من المعلومات عن الطاقه الشمسيه وهل هي مجديه للعمل بها وهل ممكن اشغل بيت كامل عن طريق الطاقه الشمسيه 
ويا ريت لو تزودوني بالشركات العالميه التي تشتغل في الطاقه الشمسيه في دبي لكي اتواصل معاهم

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## شمس المعرفة (28 يناير 2010)

لقد نفذت بحث في مجال الطاقة البديله ... وباالاخص في مجال الطاقة الشمسيه في دراسة الااء الحراري للمسخن الشمسي واستخدمت طلائات انتقائية لزيادة من كفاءة عمل المسخن لما تتمتع به من امتصاصية عاليه لاشعة الشمس وانبعاثية منخفضة للاشعاع الحراري مثل طلاء أكسيد النحاس فوق النيكل وطلاء الكروم الاسود فوق النحاس وحققت الهدف المرجو في رفع الكفاءه... 


​


----------



## M_Engineer3 (30 يناير 2010)

حقيقة يادكتور انا غاية في الإندهاش..لان نفس الفكرة تقريبا خطرت في بالي يوم أمس فقط..واليوم وانا ابحث عن الفكرة وجدت هذا الموضوع الرائع في وقت ليس لدي فيه صبر ومتحمس جدا لمناقشة هذه الفكرة واحببت أن أناقش معك بعض التفاصيل الصغيرة الي تحيرني ولكن المشكلة ان المنتدى يمنعني من استخدام الرسائل الخاصة لاني للتو قد اشتركت

الغريب في الأمر أن الفكرة لدي هي لمشروع التخرج من برنامج الBSc في الهندسة الميكانيكية ايضاً!!


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

بزنس مان عمان قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اخواني الاعزاء الدكتور والاخوان الاعضاء
> اشكركم كثير على المعلومات القيمه عن الطاقه الشمسيه
> لاني اعمل دراسه حاليا لعمل شركه في تركيب الخلايا الشمسيه في كافة المجالات
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمةالله 
الأخ بزنس مان عمان 
حتى الآن يمكن إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية في بعض المجالات 
ولكن إقتصادياتها في توليد الكهرباء وتحلية المياه لا تزال مرتفعة مقارنة 
بالطاقة التقليدية مثل الفحم والبترول ..

هذا رابط تجد به اسماء شركات في دبي 
http://www.datadubai.com/directory/solar_power___company.html
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

شمس المعرفة قال:


> لقد نفذت بحث في مجال الطاقة البديله ... وباالاخص في مجال الطاقة الشمسيه في دراسة الاداء الحراري للمسخن الشمسي واستخدمت طلائات انتقائية لزيادة من كفاءة عمل المسخن لما تتمتع به من امتصاصية عاليه لاشعة الشمس وانبعاثية منخفضة للاشعاع الحراري مثل طلاء أكسيد النحاس فوق النيكل وطلاء الكروم الاسود فوق النحاس وحققت الهدف المرجو في رفع الكفاءه...​


 

شكرا على مشاركتك لنا هذه المعلومة أخي م.شمس المعرفة ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

M_Engineer3 قال:


> حقيقة يادكتور انا غاية في الإندهاش..لان نفس الفكرة تقريبا خطرت في بالي يوم أمس فقط..واليوم وانا ابحث عن الفكرة وجدت هذا الموضوع الرائع في وقت ليس لدي فيه صبر ومتحمس جدا لمناقشة هذه الفكرة واحببت أن أناقش معك بعض التفاصيل الصغيرة الي تحيرني ولكن المشكلة ان المنتدى يمنعني من استخدام الرسائل الخاصة لاني للتو قد اشتركت
> 
> الغريب في الأمر أن الفكرة لدي هي لمشروع التخرج من برنامج الBSc في الهندسة الميكانيكية ايضاً!!


 
الأخ المهندس M_Engineer3
ارجو كتابة إقتراح برفع عدد المشاركات 
في قسم الشكاوي والإقتراحات .. والطلب من الإدارة 
بالسماح لك بإستخدام الرسائل الخاصة.

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.​


----------



## جمال مالك (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم دكتور محمد والاخوه الافاضل ....... لدي موضوع عن الطاقة الشمسية احب اشارك بيهو
اتمنى ان يستفاد منه والله الموقف


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)

جمال مالك قال:


> السلام عليكم دكتور محمد والاخوه الافاضل ....... لدي موضوع عن الطاقة الشمسية احب اشارك بيهو
> اتمنى ان يستفاد منه والله الموقف


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

مهندس جمال 
تفضل أخي الكريم 
وأكتب موضوعك .. فأنت على الرحب والسعة .







هذا ملتقاك .. والكل فيه أخوة تجمعنا أوصر وعرى .
ويكللها العلم والهندسة والمعرفة.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## sniper 55 (27 فبراير 2010)

thanx


----------



## اينشتاين71 (28 فبراير 2010)

لمزيد من المعلومات أضفت ملف pdf يشرح عن الموضوع المطروح
شكرا


----------



## fadi2 (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 مارس 2010)

اينشتاين71 قال:


> لمزيد من المعلومات أضفت ملف pdf يشرح عن الموضوع المطروح
> شكرا


 
مشكور على المشاركة بالملف 
وقد إطلعت عليه .





​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 مارس 2010)

sniper 55 قال:


> thanx


 


 


fadi2 قال:


> شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أبريل 2010)

sniper 55 قال:


> thanx


 
_Welcome _​


----------



## محمود 5555 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمود 5555 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ج.ناردين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد رائع
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## دباغية (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يادكتور محمد


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (30 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع



بس عاوز اسال عن فرص العمل ف المجال ده في مصر اد ايه ولو سمحت ايه طبيعتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## vanilia.smile (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع والافادة الكبيرة


----------



## musab bokhary (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك الأخ الفاضل الدكتور محمد باشراحيل


----------



## musab bokhary (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور


هل يمكنك مساعدتي في تصميم مجمع شمسي مركز للحرارة من نوع القطع المكافئ يعمل علي توليد البخار اللازم لمحطة قدرة لإنتاج (1mw) لمدة ساعة واحدة في اليوم 

أحتاج إلي معادلات التحليل الحراري للمجمع 

و تقبل مروري ​


----------



## فيصل الوكاع (21 نوفمبر 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ادم حسين (1 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوتى 
ارجو منكم مساعدتى في بحثى بعنوان : توليد الطاقة الكهربية بواسطة المجمعات الحرارية الشمسية افيدونى بالمراجع والتجارب العملية مع العلم بأن بلادنا فقيرة الى المراجع في الطاقة الشمسية ولا توجد معامل جيده (البحث باللغة العربية) :80: :80:


----------



## محمد19775 (5 يناير 2016)

بحث مميز بارك الله بك


----------



## osman.ta (14 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله خير دكتور محمد ونفع بك 
لكن هل لديك معلومات بخصوص Parabolic Trough 
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابو محمود (26 أبريل 2018)

فيديو بشرح بصورة بسيطة فكرة عمل محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربية باستخدام انعكاسات الاشعة الشمسية واستخدامها فى تسخين زيوت وادارة غلايات وتشغيل التربينات لتوليد الكهرباء
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMWIgwvbrcM

يتم الان بناء محطات مشابهه فى السعودية
وتم تنفيذ محطة بالكويت


----------

